# Stolen orange Mega Rocker, Boulder Canyon



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey Dave,

I feel your pain. I've gotten two bikes stolen in the last month, on top of the past two summers that I've been robbed. 

If I see someone with your boat, I'll show them the negotiator for you.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Remember when some bonehead stole a boat then went to Confluence and tried to sell it to Don? Sucker got caught didn't he?

There was a sketchy/suspicious lookin' dude lurking around the take out vehicles at the Justice Center today ,lock your shit up good they seem to have figured out that boaters are gone for a while. 



Same crap has happened at the put in for Confluence by REI,not stealing boats but robbing cars.Some bum stole Paddily Fluid's stereo at Frog Hollow[8 th] take out for town SP run a couple years ago,he saw us park car and leave with boats.We discovered his lair later while looking for someone to pummel.Then this winter we go out to breakfast and down to walk along the river,parking right next to that Mississippi park n'playspot come back 45 minutes later the car is gone,it had been ripped off in the Highlands area like 4 mos .before that,not even a nice car or stereo ,an old Camry.I HATE THIEVES!Those bridge trolls did most of that.Ironically I leave boat/paddle stashed in the bushes on Boulder Crk., SP ,elsewhere ,while i walk back to my car,noone ever touches them.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

*Bait Car and boats*

I wonder if it is time if we or Boulder police do a sting operation and set up some cars/boats and hopefully catch these guys.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*lil bastard(s)*

Dave - sorry to hear about the misfortune and here's to hoping that Christian runs across the culprit.

I got your voicemail about the backstraps. Drop me an email at mark @ keenfootwear dot com


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Lame. Hope you find it Dave. Will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Sounds like a crackhead, who the fuck would still a broken jackson?


----------

